# Beaumaris



## Martingrant (Aug 23, 2017)

:wave:I'm not sure how to do this but we have just returned from our 1st wild camp in our motorhome.
On the road from Menni bridge to Beaumaris there is a texico garage on the right just passed it is a small 7 car, car park. We filled up in the garage and asked about parking we were told no problem so we had 2 nights there obviously moving during the day. we were also allowed to fill our water tank at a tap around the back cost just 50p


----------



## maders (Aug 24, 2017)

it will be full next time you go :scared::scared:


----------



## Kajay (Aug 24, 2017)

Martingrant said:


> :wave:I'm not sure how to do this but we have just returned from our 1st wild camp in our motorhome.
> On the road from Menni bridge to Beaumaris there is a texico garage on the right just passed it is a small 7 car, car park. We filled up in the garage and asked about parking we were told no problem so we had 2 nights there obviously moving during the day. we were also allowed to fill our water tank at a tap around the back cost just 50p



There's also a layby with a view just before the garage that can be used for overnight stopovers


----------



## Martingrant (Aug 24, 2017)

*Agree about the view*



Kajay said:


> There's also a layby with a view just before the garage that can be used for overnight stopovers



We spent the 1st night there, park at the bottom as the top slopes up, & you get rocked to sleep by passing traffic, until about 11pm, but it's nice to sleep with the waves lapping the sea wall,


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Aug 25, 2017)

I have parked on the green before, disregarded the signs but had no knocks.  Doubt they would issue a fine but who knows.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Aug 25, 2017)

Being a green, it is a common.  Doubt there is any bylaw, and Town Council controlled not Authority Council.  Therefore no means of issuing Parking Charge Notice, unless they go with a private company then clear T&C would have to be displayed.  All they have is No Overnight Camping i think on a white sign.  Been many a time, good winter spot I say when you are the only one there...not worth their while bothering.


----------



## Kajay (Aug 26, 2017)

***** said:


> Have you ever overnighted at the half moon style lay by, half a mile before the toll gates to Puffin Island?
> We used to stop here regular and the Seals would visit!
> It was nice, but I expect now overcrowded.
> Similary, at Caernarfron on the other side of the small river opposite the Castle. Maybe a mile up the road!
> We have had mini Wilders meets at all these places



Our first Wild Camp was on a pull in layby not far from Penmon last week. Not very big, next to a low sea wall. View of Great Orme opposite, and mountains to the right.  It was really good. We saw the seals too.


----------

